# TV over Phone line, Thoughts?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Our phone company is now offering TV over the phone line the packages include a lot more HD channels than my current cable provider does. has anybody had any experience with it and is it as good quality as cable?
My big concern is bandwidth, as i would most likely switch over everything (phone, TV and internet)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would assume that they have installed a fiber optic system.


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

If it's anything like Uverse[which I have btw] it should be pretty good as far as picture quality goes.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends on where you are. I would try to find someone in your area using it to get some first hand experience.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

TV over twist pair phone lines can be sketchy if the outside plant is old. I have done pair conditioning for AT&T to make this technology work and in newer subdivisions where the cable and splices are fairly new it usually works pretty good. However, if you live in an area where the phone cables and splices are older, like 30 + years old, this technology doesn't work very good. In cases out here where they offer Uverse service and the TV signal through the twist pair is lacking due to old ratty splices in the cable, they usually put a dish on the house to accomodate the TV service that they offer. 

Now this technology would work over the older cable if they would spend the $$$$$ to rebuild or rehab the old ratty splices and throw new sections where the cable is questionable in the entire cable span. But they don't do that as a general parctice.

Other phone companies out here like Verison,(used to be called GT&E) Frontier(used to be called Citizens Utility) and Surewest (here used to be called Roseville Telephone) offer fiber to the house for these services and the TV quality is superb. I have cable TV/Internet and it comes a fairly close to second place when compaired to fiber to the house.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mechman said:


> I would assume that they have installed a fiber optic system.


yes, this is my understanding. They call it Telus Optic TV


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

I just switch from TW cable to Surry TV which is offer by the local phone company. It is a digital signal pipe in on the telephone line. It is not listed as HD but still shows up as 1080i. The picture is slightly better regular cable and the sound quality is ok but only two channel. They are in the process of installing fiber-optic cable so I hope HD is on the way. Just my two cents hope it helps.


BIG’EN


----------

